# Carry-on case, Pelican 1015 or Nanuk 935?



## ianisafk (Jul 15, 2014)

I still try to choose between pelican 1510($179) and nanuk 935($207) for my carry-on case. 

For other similar size case, nanuk looks like a cheaper substance for pelican. However for carry-on case, nanuk is $30 expensive on amazon. Does nanuk 935 really worth that money? 

I have read a lots feedbacks on Amazon.com, but I still cannot told which one is better. It looks like a lots people choice to buy pelican on amzon and B&H,there are 100+ feedbacks, but they leaved different feedbacks. On the other hand, few people bought nanuk,there are only few feedbacks for it, and they all happy with it, and saying that nanuk's design is much better and it's quality is as good as pelican. 

I tried to find some review on youtube or other website, but only few people are talking about nanuk. 

From my point of view, the nanuk does have a better design for its looks, wheel and handle. However, because there are few people choice to buy it, I am really worry about its quality. Does it really as good as pelican? 

Does anyone have any suggestion? Which one is better?
Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2014)

I have the Storm im2500 and it's excellent. I prefer the latches to Pelican's 'knucklebusters'.


----------



## slclick (Jul 15, 2014)

If I could put my storm latches on my pelican case it would be perfect. The 1510 is a tested workhorse. Go for it.


----------



## dcm (Jul 15, 2014)

I've had the Nanuk 935 for the last 6 months, but haven't been on a plane yet so I can't report on its airplane/airline friendliness. I also haven't used the Pelican so I can't compare directly. No complaints about the Nanuk, it's replaced my other camera bags. I use it for home storage, car travel, and take it with me to any shoot. It looks rugged enough and should hold up to normal wear and tear. I haven't yet had the opportunity to test its construction or waterproofness. At the time I purchased I got it for about the same price as the pelican. I do like the latches, no busted knuckles. 

I use a Nanuk 915 for my M gear.


----------



## nonac (Jul 15, 2014)

I've got three Pelican cases that I've had for over 10 years. I can attest to the water sealing and durability as one of my cases has carried camera gear though several hundred miles of whitewater, including many Class V rapids in the Grand Canyon. I've never had a drop of water in the case.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 16, 2014)

I have this pelican and love it... The latches on this is slightly redesigned so they aren't as "knucklebusting" as in prior models, although still not as arthritis friendly as the storm cases... Love it, used it in almost all conditions and it still takes a licking and keeps on ticking. And bonus with this case it's just large enough that flight attendants kinda get nervous when the see it, so you may get some offers to put it in the captains closet (although doesn't help if you have intentions on taking pictures during the flight.)


----------



## eml58 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have and continue to use several Pelican Cases for transporting my Underwater Video & Camera Gear, tough & reliable, but one drawback, heavy, so your using a load of your Weight Limit on the Case.

For my Carry on Gear I now use the HPRC 2550W, The locking system is much better than the Pelican, it's 20% lighter +/-, the draw handle is lighter but much more sensibly designed than the over sized carry on wheeled version of the Pelican, all round a better (I've found) carry on wheeled Hard Case.

Be aware that in some Countries Hard Cases are a thief magnet, most thieves realise a Hard case will contain something valuable, so ensure Insurance.

I've found in places like Botswana where there is a serious attempt by Government to stamp out Poaching, any Hard Case is subjected to inspection & is often deemed "check in" baggage no matter the contents.


http://www.plaber.com/2550w.htm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2014)

dcm said:


> I use a Nanuk 915 for my M gear.



I use a Storm im2050 for that. Since taking this picture, I've filled a space with the M 18-55.


----------



## Perio (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is another thread on that comparison

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19186.0


----------



## ianisafk (Jul 16, 2014)

The strange thing is that only one personal who reply this thread bought the Nanuk 935 case, and the rest all bought the pelican's. So generally, there is no many sell records for Naunk, and with this limit sold amount, how can Nanuk survived for most 30 years?


----------

